# CamelBak Palos 4 LR waist pack review



## ap1986 (Nov 21, 2018)

i have the same waist pack. i bought it in march 2016 and have been using it.

I am not at all pleased with the pack, it loosens up each time when i ride, even at small bumps and hangs loose. this is very irritating and the position of the bite valve retainer seems to be a joke on the trails as you rightly mentioned that one has to look down. i tried using velcros to roll up the loose straps to avoid the loosening however due to the weight it would cringe and become loose again and bounce all over.

Theres one difference which i observed, the buckle on your pack is black whereas in mine it is grey.

i have written to camelbak about my observations, however, to no avail.


----------



## Harold_Doughty (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting that Camelbak is now making a waist pack. I had a no-name brand that I bought in Switzerland back in '98 and used for years both biking and running. I didn't have the need for a lot of water and didn't want something on my back. It was no where near a sophisticated as the Camelbak, but functional none the less. It also tended to bounce a bit when completely full of water. I guess that is the nature of only having it around your waist.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

I also bought this pack back in March of 2016. I don't have huge issues with it bouncing - though there is some, particularly on bigger hits. My biggest issue is this whole talk about it helping you keep a "low center of gravity." My experience is that you now have weight hanging off the back pulling away from center. Imagine being in attack position on the bike... with the backpack-style pack, the weight is always pressing down through the bottom bracket as you adjust your torso. But with the "waist" pack, it's always pulling off center, toward the rear of the bike. This makes moving the back wheel feel more difficult to me.


----------



## Jim21 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bought this in July of 2016. Used it for the first time recently. Absolutely HATE it. Bounces, tugs the gut when full, very uncomfortable!!


----------



## tesxyz (May 31, 2006)

Still have my CB Bandido from ages ago, going to test it out to see if the bladder is still ok (hard to find a Palos replacement bladder online!). Same design but with a single adjustable shoulder sling to minimize the bouncing that people apparently hate in this reinvention of decades old tech!


----------

